# The April 23rd New Horizons UPDATE!



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

here it is!

I just posted it as fast as I could but OMG I almost died.
It seems like a lot of the stuff in the datamine is also very accurate.
I just CAN'T WAIT! And Reese and Cyrus... *dies*


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2020)

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 21, 2020)

CYRUS AND REESE ARE GETTING MARRIED.​


----------



## GameFaceClive (Apr 21, 2020)

OMG! Redd's treasure trawler is so cute! Haha, all the other new stuff looks great too!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

YEET


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Altarium (Apr 21, 2020)

I love Leif's little stand and Redd's boat 

The bushes look great too! And OMG Reese and Cyrus!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

I SCREAMED


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 21, 2020)

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡omgggg ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡i can't wait ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## shasha (Apr 21, 2020)

ahhh this looks amazing!! Can't get over crazy redd's ship!!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 21, 2020)

SHRUB STARTS YESSSS


----------



## moonbell (Apr 21, 2020)

Reese and Cyrus are celebrating their wedding anniversary! How cute! But.. I'd rather Cyrus join the island and save me from having to trade for the variant items I want. Grumble grumble.

But OMG the art museum returns! I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't waaaait.


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

Bushes.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 21, 2020)

Is it bad my first thought was look now people can have their Precious bushes lol

Super excited! And art is back!!! wooo!!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 21, 2020)

Ooooo! It looks like the bushes can be planted right at the edge also!!!!!

Still, though, I was hoping for the gyroids.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 21, 2020)

I AM SO EXCITED FHAWHKWJKEKWIEFIWJ


----------



## Amyy (Apr 21, 2020)

omg this is so hype


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 21, 2020)

where da veg is at


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

I SAW ROVER DJFDJJFDFJDF I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

Yesss. I cannot wait for this! This is really exciting!


----------



## RenaiRider (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm _*s h o o k*_, this is WONDEFURU !! I'll cover everything in bushes, including my bushes


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 21, 2020)

I havent even watched the video and im about to scream im so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 21, 2020)

I DIED and am typing from beyond the grave. SO HYPED!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)

Is that my boy Rover on the deserted island?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 21, 2020)

BOOSHEZ 

I can’t wait!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 21, 2020)

I love how they show Raymond in their town.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally Art! ;o; I bet swiming will come in the sumer time!! Ah and so many new events?! Oh hell yes bushes!


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 21, 2020)

We want a shrubbery!


----------



## Luca (Apr 21, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Is it bad my first thought was look now people can have their Precious bushes lol
> 
> Super excited! And art is back!!! wooo!!!



You're not alone, I don't really care about bushes so when I saw them my only thought was "maybe now that one guy will shut up about how not having bushes ruined his ~vision~ for his island"   


I'm glad they re-added stuff that was missing, but honestly, I'm more excited about all the little events. Having their first non-major-holiday update add so much makes it clear they intend to keep adding a lot to this game, so that there'll be new stuff to do all year, and I'm hype.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 21, 2020)

I love this! I was excited when I read what was datamined, but it's so surreal seeing it actually in the game.


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome, now people can stop complaining! Also laughing at the few people that said they returned their game because of lack of content lol

But anyway BUSHES ARE BACK, AND THAT'S ALL I EVER NEEDED IN MY LIFE, SO HELL YES~


----------



## Campy (Apr 21, 2020)

Ahh, I love that Redd is coming back and that the museum will be upgraded!


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 21, 2020)

Gonna say it now
I TOLD YOU ALL BUSHES WOULD BE BACK AND I WAS RIGHT


----------



## GameFaceClive (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Is that my boy Rover on the deserted island?


Oh my! It does look like him!!!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 21, 2020)

GUYS!!! ROVER IS IM THE BACKGROUND AT RHE MAYDAY TICKET PART ASHDHEJNEHCCH
I’m sorry I just love rover!!!!!!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Is that my boy Rover on the deserted island?


Yes, it definitely looks like him!


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 21, 2020)

so glad that the redd datamines were right! his little contraband boat on the beach is so fun


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 21, 2020)

My thoughts whilst watching:

those bushes are GORGEOUS
Im actually happy redd's back!! I was really missing him, i think hes such a unique character and the boat idea is so cool
THAT NEW MUSEUM EXTERIOR IS SO PRETTY OH MY-
ART!!!
Different tickets and stuff sounds like such a cool idea, i cant wait to see what else they do with other tickets and such!!
I love how they're actually thinking about ways to get people visiting the museum, instead of in new leaf where it was just like an extra thing. The stamps are so cute!
AAAAAAA CUTE WEDDING
thank you for joining me on my emotional journey


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 21, 2020)

Not to ruin anyones vibe or something, I am HELLA excited myself. But I do wonder why the update is available on 23 April, while Earth Day is officially on 22 April. Does anyone have a clue about that?

Edit: I'm just sad we have to wait an extra day :')


----------



## Dormire (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSH
FENCE
*BUSH*
_*FENCE*_

THANK YOU 
*THANK YOU*
THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 21, 2020)

The best boy returns.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 21, 2020)

Hold on- does that mean leifs pop-up shop could potentially sell flower seeds that nooks cranny doesnt sell? this could be so helpful to those with no membership/choose not to trade with people! I really hope so


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 21, 2020)

Why is there town so good?  Mine looks trash!!! I love what they did with the bushes!


----------



## moonbell (Apr 21, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Hold on- does that mean leifs pop-up shop could potentially sell flower seeds that nooks cranny doesnt sell? this could be so helpful to those with no membership/choose not to trade with people! I really hope so



Yep, the Japanese site says they're hard to find flower seeds! Though datamining shows all flower seeds are sold eventually - it's based on time of year.

And the site also says Redd sells different furniture variants than Nook's Cranny
EDIT: To be clear - pretty sure they mean variants of furniture that is already in the game.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> Not to ruin anyones vibe or something, I am HELLA excited myself. But I do wonder why the update is available on 23 April, while Earth Day is officially on 22 April. Does anyone have a clue about that?
> 
> Edit: I'm just sad we have to wait an extra day :')


Well, they're calling it Nature Day and it seems to start on the 23rd of April and runs until the 4th of May.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 21, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> View attachment 245719
> 
> The best boy returns.


I was wondering who that cat was. ROVER!!!


----------



## Chea (Apr 21, 2020)

WONDERFUL

But I got a question: has anyone seen new forniture that isn't in the game yet?


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Catharina (Apr 21, 2020)

yess! Im so hyped I did wish for the gyroids and Brewster but that will prob come later :3


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 21, 2020)

- Yay bushes! Now people can stop acting as if they aren’t coming back. 

- Redd’s ship is really cute! It’s cool that we actually get to zoom in on the art and actually examine it! 

- I thought Reese and Cyrus were already married but I guess I’m wrong

- Hmmmm, I’m working where the Roost would come back but that will probably be sometime later down the line.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 21, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Well, they're calling it Nature Day and it seems to start on the 23rd of April and runs until the 4th of May.


Well that is true indeed! I'd rather have a whole period with fun things instead of only one day ^^ MAN I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## marea (Apr 21, 2020)

I am experincing release day excitment all over again! whaaa, i cant wait!!!


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 21, 2020)

The update looks so exciting and to see Cyrus and Reese together at the end being so cute!
☺


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

This looks like it’s gonna be better then bunny day I can’t wait


----------



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - Yay bushes! Now people can stop acting as if they aren’t coming back.
> 
> - Redd’s ship is really cute! It’s cool that we actually get to zoom in on the art and actually examine it!
> 
> ...


I think they are just renewing their vows/celebrating their wedding anniversary.
They were definitely married in the previous game.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 21, 2020)

This is a good day.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - I thought Reese and Cyrus were already married but I guess I’m wrong


I did too, but Harv even says something about "anniversary pictures," so I think they actually are. Nintendo probably just didn't have anybody better for wedding season, or you could think of it as a vow renewal ceremony, I suppose.


----------



## Lio (Apr 21, 2020)

Bushes!!! They're gonna fill the empty space so nicely.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

the bushes growing instantly kinda funny fjdjfdjf but i'm not gonna complain about that

or maybe they moved the bush. it did say "starts" on leif's shop. we'll see.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 21, 2020)

that hedge fencing


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 21, 2020)

This pretty much just proves the game was not finished on time haha

Also most likely means the whole datamine is real too. (Or at least part of it.)

Happy to see Rover on the May Day island, at least!

As for when other updates will come... my prediction is that bigger updates aren’t coming until much later(I have a feeling Roost wouldn’t be until Fall at the earliest, maybe even later), but smaller updates will come at a fairly consistent rate.

They advertised events which last as late as June, so we probably won’t see another update until July or August. That’s fine with me, though.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 21, 2020)

I think what most excites me about this is, for one, the validity of the datamine
but based on content, the may day ticket and the special island you can visit
this could be a part of many new updates moving forward =')


----------



## Luca (Apr 21, 2020)

Wedding season 2021: CJ and Flick's wedding. Only fitting, since Reese called Cyrus her partner in New Leaf, and now Flick and CJ are "partners".


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2020)

where was Rover


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 21, 2020)

Anniversary photos for Reese and Cyrus, soo cute
I want them to have a baby shower too lol


----------



## Altarium (Apr 21, 2020)

creamyy said:


> that hedge fencing


I was wondering about that, is it really a fence? OMG!

Also, being able to uproot and replant bushes... a literal dream


----------



## mocha. (Apr 21, 2020)

This is so exciting!! I just feel like this game is unstoppable with the free updates, there are so many options and ways they can improve. Definitely gonna be a game that stays around for a long time I think. I’m so excited to have bushes back!!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so hyped for Crazy Redd and the addition of the art gallery! Also the addition of bushes and other little bits and bobs. It's going to make the game seem a lot less empty, and I'm surprised we're getting a sizable update this quickly! Also more villagers has me very, very excited.

That being said, not a big fan of how many Pocket Camp-style events they seem to be planning. I'll probably just ignore those though.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oooh now this is exciting.  I'm gonna TT today to kick out a villager because I haven't had one move out in 2.5 weeks, and I want a new one before all this event stuff happens and no one wants to move out.  Got 80 tickets currently too.

I'm glad that Redd is coming back soon!  He's always been fun.
May Day looks very interesting, can't wait to find out more about it.  Looks adventurous.
I'm not sure if I have a ton of space for farming on my island... Might have to clear some up lol.


----------



## Figment (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh my gosh this is so cute! I'm watching this at work and now I feel like I'm going to be freaking out about it all day!

I really can't wait to incorporate those bushes in my island. The only downside is having space for all my ideas. 

Reese and Cyrus are so cute! And I can't wait for the art feature. I love it!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 21, 2020)

Reese  and  Cyrus  were  already  married
it said this was an anniversary photo shoot
which seems kind of random but still adorable! I believe she called him her husband in acnl but I may be wrong, it's been a while since I played but they were already married when they were introduced to the franchise


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 21, 2020)

I CANNOT WAIT FOR THE ART GALLERY!!! I was DEVASTATED when I got the game and it wasn't included. I hope there's new art this time around, too! I'll hopefully be able to help identify the fakes


----------



## iofuu (Apr 21, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY HYPED!

Everything looks amazing but can someone tell me what the mayday thing was?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm so glad a lot of the datamine was right, and i'm so happy about the museum expansion and bushes !!! i wonder if a lot of the features being speculated about are just going to be introduced gradually per season - if the roost and gyroids come back, that seems like quite an autumnal feature


----------



## nammie (Apr 21, 2020)

OMGGGGG thank you so much for posting this I'm so excited for everything omg!!!! The stamp rally wasnt something i thought I needed lmao but I looooved doing those when I lived in japan!!!!! Ahhhhh omg


----------



## bam94- (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so excited for this! Leif is one of my favourite characters and I'm so pleased he's making a return! I'm also happy that Redd and the art gallery is being added sooner than I expected! Is the art gallery going to be added to the top of the museum do we know? Because those staircases are suspiciously placed if nothing is going to be added there!

I was thinking the other day about how much I missed decorating with bushes and planting them in New Leaf, so I can't wait for these to be added! The hedge fences looked so cool as well!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> This pretty much just proves the game was not finished on time haha
> 
> Also most likely means the whole datamine is real too. (Or at least part of it.)
> 
> ...


I don't think that saying that it wasn't finished is quite correct.
I think the updates are a very intentional plan to keep the hype up for the game for as long as they can.
And, yes, I do agree that it's pretty certain that some of the other updates will come much much later.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

seeing familiar faces hyped me so much 

they can do ANYTHING with these free updates huh? if they keep it up, the game will not get old and we're just starting!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 21, 2020)

iofuu said:


> ABSOLUTELY HYPED!
> 
> Everything looks amazing but can someone tell me what the mayday thing was?


May Day is a labor holiday, if you're from the US think Labor Day, as in everyone has work off etc.


----------



## Crash (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so excited & happy to see how much stuff is being added in this update! I didn't expect anything lackluster but I'm so excited to see Redd + the artwork exhibit back, BUSHES, and numerous missing NPCs! I was worried about some of the stuff that was missing in the beginning, but this really eases my fears about it all not being patched back in.


----------



## Believe (Apr 21, 2020)

bushes and art!!! I was so worried that the statues wouldn't be brought back as they're one of my favorite thematics. Guessing they were crunched for time given these two things definitely should've been added with the start of the game but at least theyre coming


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 21, 2020)

Antonio said:


> where was Rover


At 1:09-1:11 in the video, upper right corner


----------



## jeni (Apr 21, 2020)

so excited! never thought these things would be missing but it's still nice to see them. also lucky that i just started rearranging my island, so i can start incorporating bushes into my plans!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> seeing familiar faces hyped me so much
> 
> they can do ANYTHING with these free updates huh? if they keep it up, the game will not get old and we're just starting!


Yupp!!
Pretty much... I guess this should be a huge burden lifted off a lot of people's chests who thought they were pretty much done with the game.

In some ways, I'm SO glad I'm taking things slowly and haven't gone too crazy with decorating my Island.


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 21, 2020)

Lets goooooooooo


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2020)

Omg hooray!


----------



## chocopug (Apr 21, 2020)

I am so hyped for bushes.


----------



## Envy (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks like the Earth Day update is everything we could have hoped for. I know a lot of people did want a Leif shop that stays in town everyday, but at least he is a regular visitor with a shop. A lot of people were afraid that it was just going to be an Earth Day DIY event, and I can't blame them. But thankfully it was more what we wanted!

I have no clue what role Rover and Reese and Cyrus will hold in this game. Is it possible that maybe Rover is a villager now? Don't get too excited, it could easily be that he is a special visitor.

Are Reese and Cyrus just there for this event? That's what I'm wondering.

I'm happy to see Redd, and even more happy to see that in addition to the art, he will sell furniture. A bit disappointed to see that it looks like the furniture we already have in NH. I was really hoping this was an update that would expand the furniture catalog since it is so lacking.


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 21, 2020)

MY BOY LEIF
so excited for this


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2020)

I love how they gave us everything we asked for.


----------



## Toot (Apr 21, 2020)

Redd's boat looks freaking awesome. Lol love just looking at it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 21, 2020)

Well... guess I’ll put my redecorating on old. Those shrubs are going to make a huge difference.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 21, 2020)

Bushes  finally I was so waiting for it.
The rest is amazing too!!


----------



## Yulaldie (Apr 21, 2020)

Ahhh so exciting. I’ve got to plan where I want the bushes now c:


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 21, 2020)

I CAN’T WAIT FOR NEW FURNITURE OMGNJBHK DSJKHCDBAK(CBADCC


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally I can fence things in with shruuuuubs! <3


----------



## sunchild (Apr 21, 2020)

well this is a MASSIVE update that i was lowkey hoping for after the datamine info but wasn't reallllly expecting for just earth day.

edit: also if all that info from that datamine is eventually coming to the game at some point, i can definitely see diving coming back in july/august and the veggies/cafe? in fall


----------



## RomanRichter (Apr 21, 2020)

I have so many questions now... 
Leaf now will be in visitors rotation os seasonal only? 
How much of this seasonal tickets will force me to trade for flowers with other players? 
Now my villagers will constantly whine about this event or now they will add some more dialogs to them? 

Come on Nintendo, give me something worth playing game again daily, not once per week or per event.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 21, 2020)

Yesssss!
This update looks awesome and removes all the worries I had about Nintendo not adding hefty new features with updates.
I'm so hype for bushes!​


----------



## RomanRichter (Apr 21, 2020)

And where is my ROOST?!


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 21, 2020)

I can not wait omg 

I'm looking forward to when/if they bring back gyroids 
my gamecube house was full of them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

Wait... is the _Earth Day_ update being released on _April 23rd_? The day right after Earth Day? That seems a little odd, though I won't object to prolonging the festivities!


Also yayy!!! Bushes! Paintings! A museum upgrade! _LEIF!!!_


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 21, 2020)

Let's gooo ! ;-;


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2020)

I can’t wait to litter my town with Redd’s historical sculptures


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 21, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> This pretty much just proves the game was not finished on time haha
> 
> Also most likely means the whole datamine is real too. (Or at least part of it.)
> 
> ...



Everything in the trailer was already in the game though? From the datamining which turned out to be right

I don't mind this game specifically drawing out content through updates since this a slow paced game, I feel like that kind of thoughtfulness shouldn't be mistaken as "unfinished"


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 21, 2020)

ooof im so excited!


----------



## Raz (Apr 21, 2020)

Saw a lot of people saying they wanted bushes so there's many people happy out there right now hahaha

Loved to see Redd, and the art gallery looks amazing. Still preferred that he docked on the pier but I'm probably in the minority here. 

Cyrus and Reese getting married is just the icing on the cake! 

Still, nothing about The Roost... :/


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh my god this is going to be the longest 2 days ever


----------



## mystery (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks good to me wouldn’t be supprised if there’s other stuff here we won’t see for a while like the next shop upgrade.

the fact flowers should be more readily available is also a win


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> Everything in the trailer was already in the game though? From the datamining which turned out to be right


May Day, stamp rally, wedding photos, and Rover were not uncovered via datamining, FWIW. The update data _is _update data, not just a flag that's been pushed to your game to turn the content on. The game does not have a year's worth of activities in it right now, but the updates are looking super promising! I'm personally extremely excited.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't wait to get scammed again!


----------



## SoraSmiles (Apr 21, 2020)

The excitement might actually end me xD  omg this is going to be amazing! I'm so glad they brought back bushes! The museum stamp thing looks really cool, as does all the other stuff!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

You think Nintendo pushed the Earth Day event back to April 23rd and not the 22nd because they realized all of our Nook Shops are gonna be under construction tomorrow? Lol


----------



## th8827 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yay! Redd! I can't wait to be ripped off.


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 21, 2020)

_*m o r e   p l a n t s   p l e a s e s   m e*_


----------



## MidnightCoffee2 (Apr 21, 2020)

Great news. Most likely I will buying whole lot of bushes and saplings.


----------



## kotinni (Apr 21, 2020)

SO EXCITED!! but also panic because no space left! urgh!!!!


----------



## moonchu (Apr 21, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> Everything in the trailer was already in the game though? From the datamining which turned out to be right
> 
> I don't mind this game specifically drawing out content through updates since this a slow paced game, I feel like that kind of thoughtfulness shouldn't be mistaken as "unfinished"



yeah not really sure why people seem so taken aback by the periodic updates. this happens often with other games, and i feel as though again, it was implied by the specific updates and events in pocket camp (even as far as the amiibo update with new leaf). it feels very fresh, and i appreciate that.

really excited about everything in the video, and of COURSE, bushes.


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 21, 2020)

OMG!!! I can’t contain my excitement!! I’m so happy!!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2020)

This is what we were all waiting for! This is why we're here!


----------



## chawwee (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally I can buy my counterfeit goods again!!!!!!


----------



## Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

Are the items featured in the wedding scene new? 
I am so here for that hedge fence!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks great! I hope Leif doesn't only appear during the Nature Day times and appears all times of the year.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

I was waiting for bushes and now my prayers are answered. Thank you, Nintendo.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 21, 2020)

SUPER excited. One update with this much content? Imagine what future updates may bring! 

The bushes look fantastic. New look for the museum with art and classic stamps? Yes please.

Redd's little boat is charming too. Now I'm reconsidering what to do with my beach area. A boardwalk area would look great with Redd visiting


----------



## Raz (Apr 21, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> You think Nintendo pushed the Earth Day event back to April 23rd and not the 22nd because they realized all of our Nook Shops are gonna be under construction tomorrow? Lol


It may also be to accommodate different timezones.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 21, 2020)

Me five minutes ago: Oh cute, Reese and Cyrus are back, they look so cute!

Me now: WAIT, ARE THESE WEDDING ITEMS TO STAY? CAN I USE THEM ON OTHER VILLAGERS? AM I HAVE WEDDINGS FOR MY SHIPS???


----------



## udinafrog (Apr 21, 2020)

All looks so good! Definetely they want us to keep playing for a long time if they keep with the updates and adding new content


----------



## meganloveszelda (Apr 21, 2020)

I was deliberately holding out on pathing my town properly just in case bushes were added. So glad I did!


----------



## Capeet (Apr 21, 2020)

yessss so excited for bushes and the hedge fence thing! i was wondering if they were gonna add that! it feels like i can finally start landscaping properly now! ahh, so much to look forward to! i totally thought the update would be released tomorrow


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 21, 2020)

Everything in the promo vid looks so good! ;____; The bushes were beautiful, the new art section of the museum looks amazing. Hopefully this quells people's fears that just because content isn't in the game now doesn't mean that they won't add it in alongside events later down the line.


----------



## Starlightt (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally I can decorate my whole island in BUSHES. I love Leif!


----------



## Zen (Apr 21, 2020)

Gonna use bushes instead of fences 

had to go back into construction mode to make a patch to my secret beach. it's not bad.


----------



## RomanRichter (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok, if Leif and Redd will replace need to fly to other islands, that's good!
Also for the love of god, I wish villagers won't fix on those event's again, I don't want to experience Bunny Day nightmare again!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

I was wondering why there was no bushes in the game! Haha. Well this is cool. Can't wait to see the art. It looks like there will be some new stuff. YAY. I wonder if its for the museum and we will get an museum upgrade like people expect or if it is just for home decorating.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 21, 2020)

So many things; I’m excited for the update! I guess I’ll have to move that UFO in advance since it’s right where Redd’s ship will be.
If they have Hydrangea flowers as a bush, I will have a field of them.


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 21, 2020)

Wowowwoww


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2020)

so hype for sculpture statues on my island


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm excited for literally everything in this oh my god!!!
I knew Redd would somehow come in a boat lol I love that!

And they added Rover back!!! He's on the May Day island!


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 21, 2020)

I really hope holly or some other kind of spiky bush is included. I used the spiky fence everywhere to the point of it looking too same-y but being able to stick some equally-spiky greenery in the middle would be a huge boost to things looking nice and less fence fence fence fence fence fence


----------



## Believe (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if the bush / redd data was in the game from the beginning or added with a patch? That might give more insight into if they have the ability to add this much content no matter what or if it had to be in the game data from the beginning~


----------



## due (Apr 21, 2020)

Yaaay


----------



## kurisu (Apr 21, 2020)

so glad i waited to start properly decorating my island, i’m gonna get soooo much use from the hedge fences and bushes!! the hardest part is deciding which bushes to use. speaking of which i hope they’re like all the other plants in the game where you can buy bundles of them instead of like new leaf where you could only buy one a day IF the one you want is even in stock. 

i wonder what the deal with rover will be. you have to go through a maze to meet him and he’ll give you a special may day item per visit?


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

IM GONNA WATER THE BUSHES WITH MY TEARS OF JOY OVER SEEING REDD AGAIN AND THE MUSEUM OMG!!!!


----------



## RomanRichter (Apr 21, 2020)

Now to things that concerns me, to contain hype and expectations:
-One new island that will be available only in may? Srsly? Or there are more islands?
-More furniture? In addition to wedding set?
-Where is Mah ROOST?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Believe said:


> Does anyone know if the bush / redd data was in the game from the beginning or added with a patch? That might give more insight into if they have the ability to add this much content no matter what or if it had to be in the game data from the beginning~



Some info was in from release, the rest was added in during patches.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 21, 2020)

*SCREAMS IN PURE JOY*


----------



## Frost (Apr 21, 2020)

Omg thank god. It makes me so happy that they truly care about the game like what they did with splatoon 2 with the updates. This could have been DLC but I'm so happy they saw it as a much needed update. 
I'm most happy about reese and cyrus tbh they're so adorable <3


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

Yayyy <3

I hope this will calm people down in the community. Looks like a great set of updates.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

Did anyone noticed Leif's shop has flowers? I wonder if it'll have seeds for flower types that Nook's Cranny doesn't have. That would be amazing.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Did anyone noticed Leif's shop has flowers? I wonder if it'll have seeds for flower types that Nook's Cranny doesn't have. That would be amazing.



The site mentions Leif will carry out of season flower seeds.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 21, 2020)

Leif looks weird compared to he in NL.


----------



## missvariety (Apr 21, 2020)

Did anyone see the extra app on the Nook Phone, at roughly 54 secs? It looks a lot like the Special Items bit in the ABD in the residents services building. Will we be able to order things from our phones?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The site mentions Leif will carry out of season flower seeds.



It does? Nice. I didn't look at the site. I just watched the trailer.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

Whew, no vegetable gardening. Thank goodness. Redd, bushes, and Lief, heck to the yes!


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 21, 2020)

GaudiestLewis said:


> This looks like it’s gonna be better then bunny day I can’t wait


Talk about setting a low bar!


----------



## LunaRover (Apr 21, 2020)

Can we adopt Rover to our island? Asking for a friend


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 21, 2020)

missvariety said:


> Did anyone see the extra app on the Nook Phone, at roughly 54 secs? It looks a lot like the Special Items bit in the ABD in the residents services building. Will we be able to order things from our phones?


That's a special app already in the game, it's Nook Shopping Online or smth, you need to have order x amount of items/spent x amounts of bells in Nook Shopping to get it


----------



## krusters (Apr 21, 2020)

Leif my sweet angel i knew they wouldn't do him dirty !!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> View attachment 245757
> Can we adopt Rover to our island? Asking for a friend



That would be soo cool. It looks like he's inhabiting that island, though. Based on the sign.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 21, 2020)

Everything looks amazing!


----------



## missvariety (Apr 21, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> View attachment 245757
> Can we adopt Rover to our island? Asking for a friend



Maybe? There's an arrow with a house on it, and he's standing in front of what looks like a villager house, so possibly?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m so glad we’re getting Redd and the art section so soon. The shrubs look great! I wonder if Lief is going to sell out of season flowers as well. This is so exciting!


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 21, 2020)

This is indeed one juicy update - 
I especially love Redd's new treasure ship (?), and the museum art gallery section. 
Both are well-designed and would be loads of fun to explore.

ALSO LEIF AND ROVER   

Seemes like a good chunk of ninji's datamines were spot on! 
So excited for all these upcoming goodies


----------



## missvariety (Apr 21, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> That's a special app already in the game, it's Nook Shopping Online or smth, you need to have order x amount of items/spent x amounts of bells in Nook Shopping to get it



Ahhhh! I haven't gotten that yet, will keep buying and ordering! Thanks


----------



## Soigne (Apr 21, 2020)

i’m glad to see that the little beach finally has a purpose with red’s ship. seems like a perfect place for some shady deals.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

missvariety said:


> Ahhhh! I haven't gotten that yet, will keep buying and ordering! Thanks



Since DinoTown wasn't sure, it's 100 items. So if you keep buying items everyday from the Nook Shopping, you'll eventually get it. 

It's super helpful to be able to look at your catalog everywhere, and not have to go to the Nook Stop machine.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so EXCITED - there is so much in the trailer to take in, it's almost overwhelming, but in the _best way

FINALLY GET HEDGES , ROVER , REESE AND CY-GUY, _oml


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 21, 2020)

RomanRichter said:


> I have so many questions now...
> Leaf now will be in visitors rotation os seasonal only?
> How much of this seasonal tickets will force me to trade for flowers with other players?
> Now my villagers will constantly whine about this event or now they will add some more dialogs to them?
> ...



Why must you be so negative? This update added so much stuff. And it's all FREE. 

Sheesh!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 21, 2020)

Wasn’t expecting so many cameos of old NPCs, Rover, Cyrus, Reese, I’m excited to see them again. Can’t wait for Redd and the art section most of all! I’m so glad that Redd is also going to sell furniture again. _My boy is coming through for us. A true cousin. _


----------



## poison_mutton (Apr 21, 2020)

I was hoping The Roost would be coming back sooner rather than later, but I guess I can wait a bit longer...

Leif’s little plant stand makes me happy, I wish I could build a store for him but at least he is a regular visitor!


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2020)

Omg I can't believe we're getting some of this stuff so soon. Redd's little boat looks so cool!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2020)

This is great and all, but I was expecting New/Returning villagers.

Also, Hedge fencing! I love that.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

RomanRichter said:


> I have so many questions now...
> Leaf now will be in visitors rotation os seasonal only?
> How much of this seasonal tickets will force me to trade for flowers with other players?
> Now my villagers will constantly whine about this event or now they will add some more dialogs to them?
> ...



wow


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 21, 2020)

Bushes! Redd! Leif! Reese and Cyrus!

I'm so excited aaaaaaaaaaa I can't wait until the 23rd!!


----------



## Maiana (Apr 21, 2020)

the way the community won with this update...

*chefs kiss*


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 21, 2020)

Very excited for this. Lots of stuff coming! Seeing Rover was awesome


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 21, 2020)

This looks splendid! New Horizons is my first Animal Crossing game but I'm so excited to meet all these new characters and take part in these wonderful events ❤


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so so excited for this update. I'm loving the mini events too.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m beyond excited. But why is it the 23rd? Isn’t earth day tomorrow?


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 21, 2020)

(A few) Time travellers: "See, this means the game wasn't finished!!"


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I’m beyond excited. But why is it the 23rd? Isn’t earth day tomorrow?


I'm honestly confused about this too. Maybe it has to do with time zones?


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 21, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm honestly confused about this too. Maybe it has to do with time zones?


Seems like they prioritised the Mario Maker update over Animal Crossing lol. Really annoying.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> Seems like they prioritised the Mario Maker update over Animal Crossing lol. Really annoying.


Eh it's just another day. Plus the earth day event lasts for a while so I'm not too mad about it.

Could also be because if you played since launch and dont time travel the nook shops are gonna be closed tomorrow and may have interfered with the event. But that's just my assumption.


----------



## Saga (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm soooo hyped for all the events and for the museum upgrade!! The art section looks fantastic! I'm also super excited to see Leif back, along with bushes and a wider variety of flowers. Honetly, this update looks absolutely fantastic.

I'm less hyped for Redd (yay, Redd's back!) docking at our secret beach. Mine is in one corner hidden by multiple layers of cliffs. There's no way for me to build ramps down to it unless I demolish half of the cliff, and move two or even four of my villagers' houses elsewhere, on my already-cramped island. My island looks so good as-is; I don't want to mess it up!

But I hate wasting an inventory spot on the ladder.... Ughhh.


----------



## Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

RomanRichter said:


> Now to things that concerns me, to contain hype and expectations:
> -One new island that will be available only in may? Srsly? Or there are more islands?
> -More furniture? In addition to wedding set?
> -Where is Mah ROOST?


- I think this is neat that we will get at least one new island. I didn’t even think about the possibility of new islands so this is pretty cool. I guess we will have to wait and see if there are more than one. I bet we will see more new islands in future events/ updates as well.
-I think each event will come with some new furniture items. I wonder what rewards we will get for the museum stamps.
-He is mentioned In the data mine so I bet we will see him sometime this year. I think the next big rollout for updates will be around June/ July.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

Saga said:


> I'm soooo hyped for all the events and for the museum upgrade!! The art section looks fantastic! I'm also super excited to see Leif back, along with bushes and a wider variety of flowers. Honetly, this update looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I'm less hyped for Redd (yay, Redd's back!) docking at our secret beach. Mine is in one corner hidden by multiple layers of cliffs. There's no way for me to build ramps down to it unless I demolish half of the cliff, and move two or even four of my villagers' houses elsewhere, on my already-cramped island. My island looks so good as-is; I don't want to mess it up!
> 
> But I hate wasting an inventory spot on the ladder.... Ughhh.


Luckily Redd wont be there every day so you can probably just keep the ladder near the cliffs/in your storage until you see him dock. That way you dont need to carry it all the time.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

Great!  Now maybe people will stop complaining about the game being bad. /sarcasm 

What frustrates me is no matter what they do. No matter how many updates they do. No matter what they add. People are going to say that the game is a horrible unfinished mess and that they are only doing these updates because they couldn't finish the game in time. I know people really don't like it when companies have a vision for their game and expect it to be played in a certain way, but it feels like Nintendo really wanted this particular Animal Crossing game to be a living game. 

Thank you for letting me get that off my chest really quick. 

 Now, onto the hype! 

New Events! I was wondering what sort of events were going to happen in this game. It looks like they are adding plenty of new ones. I wonder how the museum rally is going to work? Nature Day looks super cute. May Day is nothing like an actual May Day celebration, but it looks like it will be a fun adventuring game. I'm glad that they are giving us different types of tickets for different events.

The good thing about the secret beach is that it has a purpose! The bad thing about it is that I have to work it into my island design now. Good thing I haven't settled on a particular layout yet.

And anniversary pictures for Reese and Cyrus! So adorable! The best thing about that? All the furniture you accessed in Harvey's Cabin that you didn't have the first time got cataloged for you and you could order it at any time. I wonder if it will be the same with the special wedding furniture. And now people can stop saying that Harvey's Cabin has no purpose. It looks like it will be used for fun little events. Much more interactive than just being a salesman at an RV campground.

I have to admit that a teeny tiny little part of me was hoping for the Roost to happen this patch, but I'm willing to wait. Who knows what they are planning to do with it?


----------



## Saga (Apr 21, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Luckily Redd wont be there every day so you can probably just keep the ladder near the cliffs/in your storage until you see him dock. That way you dont need to carry it all the time.



OMG, you're a genius. I'll just drop the ladder on the cliff and leave it there for when he comes! That's so much easier than either always carrying it on me or running waaaay back to the opposite side of the island to my house. Thank you! I never remember we can drop/place tools.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> Seems like they prioritised the Mario Maker update over Animal Crossing lol. Really annoying.



Completely untrue. Development takes time, they can't guarantee these will be done in time to match real-life equivalent holidays and days. Plus, its a game. If they wanted to make a Christmas update and say, "It's on November 1st!", it'll be on November 1st in the game. 

Considering the current pandemic going on and how Japan is in heavy lockdown currently, we should be happy we're seeing this update on the 23rd.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Luckily Redd wont be there every day so you can probably just keep the ladder near the cliffs/in your storage until you see him dock. That way you dont need to carry it all the time.



Yeah, I thought the same thing, too. It seems Redd will come sporadically, as previous entries. So it wouldn't be a big issue for those with a set placed in their beaches.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 21, 2020)

This update looks amazing. Especially the bushes have me hype. I`m happy to see Leif is back.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 21, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I’m beyond excited. But why is it the 23rd? Isn’t earth day tomorrow?


Because nintendo (?)


----------



## Larimar (Apr 21, 2020)

I cleared out the cliff in front of my secret beach to do a UFO crash site, and imagining Redd docking at the area to do shady business is hilarious! I'm so excited for everything in this update. Godspeed to those who need to change some plans for Redd tho ;o;


----------



## nammie (Apr 21, 2020)

Redd and the new art look so good!!! and cyrus and reese ahhhhhh theyre so cute I'm so glad theyre back!!!

Nintendo exceeding my expectations again I'm so excited!!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 21, 2020)

Maybe because of the corona thingy, it might be harder for teams to work on projects, with all the restrictions and crap. Then again, it would probably have been delayed longer then this in that case. Anyways, who cares, its here.


----------



## projectx1991 (Apr 21, 2020)

Look at Rover being cute in the top right!


----------



## aikatears (Apr 21, 2020)

Its good and happy for the updates


----------



## ivorystar (Apr 21, 2020)

This is way exciting!!!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Eh it's just another day. Plus the earth day event lasts for a while so I'm not too mad about it.
> 
> Could also be because if you played since launch and don't time travel the nook shops are gonna be closed tomorrow and may have interfered with the event. But that's just my assumption.



I don't think so. I've played since midnight on launch day, but my shop won't be upgrading until the day after tomorrow. I was slow on getting Nook's Cranny unlocked. I don't think the stores being open or closed will affect anything, honestly. 

The fact that the update is a day off probably has more to do with the state of the world at the moment or just Nintendo being Nintendo and doing whatever they want to do whenever they want to do it. I highly suspect it is the latter more than anything!


----------



## avocados (Apr 21, 2020)

was that rover in the back of the may day island?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm seriously going to have to re-terraform my island. I completely ignored the secret beach lol. But I'm so hype!! Also Reece and Cyrus look so CUTE!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope to the gods that Rover becomes a regular villager, since it seems the developers don't know what to do with him lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2020)

I spotted there's like.. Greenery fences, which means new DIYs for us! I literally cannot wait as this is something I wanted so bad for my housing area.


----------



## TinyPrincess (Apr 21, 2020)

AAAAAAAA!!! YYYEEEESSSS!!! Nook’s Cranny is closing for remodeling and then this is happening!!! I can’t believe it!!!

So close but so far away!!!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> I'm seriously going to have to re-terraform my island. I completely ignored the secret beach lol. But I'm so hype!! Also Reece and Cryhs look so CUTE!


Something in my gut told me, make it a hideaway contraband beach, make it a hideaway contraband beach. You and only access it with a ladder or following a "secret passage around the cliffs. But yeah with this new updates some people will have to changes some layouts.


----------



## campfire (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so glad Rover is back haha. I really, really, really hope they fix the villager glitch.


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been seeing so many people having their nook's remodeled! I'm really hoping mine will remodel this week lol

Im excited to see the upgraded museum along with all the art pieces too!!


----------



## kappnfangirl (Apr 21, 2020)

and it deserves everything!!!! animal crossing new horizons is an absolute stellar game and the sizeable updates themselves just blow my mind. so much care was put into this game. it's one of the only thing that makes me smile these days. thank goodness it came out when it did, it's been a source of comfort for many.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 21, 2020)

It seems a lot to me like the devs plan on rewarding the players that play the game one day at a time rather than those who time travel. I think it’s cool that I’ll have the upgraded Nook’s Cranny the day the update goes live, this’ll probably be a pattern of theirs.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m so excited for this! They’re finally bringing back some much loved features!


----------



## Sinistrum (Apr 21, 2020)

Do you think the "hedges" will be different from the "bushes"?
The saplings look like solitary installments to me, though the proper "hedges" are "mounted" on some solid, grey tiles.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

N e s s said:


> It seems a lot to me like the devs plan on rewarding the players that play the game one day at a time rather than those who time travel. I think it’s cool that I’ll have the upgraded Nook’s Cranny the day the update goes live, this’ll probably be a pattern of theirs.


I believe this was just a coincidence this time, since most players that started playing their game at release date, got the store on the third day which is why a lot of them are getting the upgrade. If anything they are rewarding the players that started on day 1.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Sinistrum said:


> Do you think the "hedges" will be different from the "bushes"?
> The saplings look like solitary installments to me, though the proper "hedges" are "mounted" on some solid, grey tiles.


I believe this will be a new fence added to the game.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 21, 2020)

Boy lots of Special NPCs are returning!


----------



## Marte (Apr 21, 2020)

♥_♥ !!!!!!

Nintendo I love you


----------



## Raz (Apr 21, 2020)

It just occurred to me that I started playing on March 21 and I may end up losing one day of the event because of my Nook's Cranny remodeling during the event's timespan.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 21, 2020)

This makes me excited for the next updates/events.  My only concern is that I hope they're reoccurring events instead of one offs.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



campfire said:


> I'm so glad Rover is back haha. I really, really, really hope they fix the villager glitch.



What's the villager glitch?


----------



## Delphine (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so so so happy about the bushes!! I didn't like the fences so much so I was hoping for more versions, like greener alternatives and everything we've seen looks awesome!! The events and updates are great I can't wait!


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 21, 2020)

No word on vegetables or Cafe? Showing Raymond was a turn-off.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh thank goodness finally some actual content.
And REDDS BACK. This looks super great!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 21, 2020)

Oooh, I'm excited~ 
It seems like Redd's boat docks at the little beach at the oposite side of our islands... which I can't get to at all, haha. Maybe I'll have to do terraforming to get there when it comes? Or will they make the rocks larger so we can reach naturally?


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Completely untrue. Development takes time, they can't guarantee these will be done in time to match real-life equivalent holidays and days. Plus, its a game. If they wanted to make a Christmas update and say, "It's on November 1st!", it'll be on November 1st in the game.
> 
> Considering the current pandemic going on and how Japan is in heavy lockdown currently, we should be happy we're seeing this update on the 23rd.


I assumed that it had been pushed back a day because of the Mario Maker update. That would make sense - they probably don't want two hard-hitting updates launching on the same day. They will have had this content ready probably since near launch - it's the later stuff (the Summer update for example) which they are still working on which is more likely to be affected by the pandemic.


----------



## Solio (Apr 21, 2020)

Love this update. Imagine if we didn't knew about all this form the datamine. The forum would have exploded.
However, I am slightly disappointed that the cafe wasn't mentioned. I would take that over the art exhibit, honestly. I'm kinda hoping that they just dind't mention it to surprise people or because it wasn't as exciting in comparison. Afterall the villgers have been hinting at the café. It would be a bit mean to leave us hanging until the next update which might take months from now.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 21, 2020)

I couldn't be more excited, I knew this is how they were gonna go about updates! Everything looks fantastic and I am so hyped for bushes. I was complaining to my friend about how ugly the museum looks on the outside a while back too LOL it looks beautiful now! Also I love how they're implementing Redd, super cool.
Like I've said before, I can't wait to see how the game is doing a year or so from now and how much content they add. I do hope the bugs will be fixed during this update so I can sell off some villagers to people who want them.

And it looks like that datamine was accurate, which means... Farming and cooking might be here soon too!! :'D
Though, that will probably get it's own separate update since it'll most likely be a pretty big feature.

When I saw Rover it made me think that it'd be cool if they made him a cat villager that can live in your town, but with some unique dialogue. I think a lot of people would like that.


----------



## dev1l (Apr 21, 2020)

roVERRRRRR


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 21, 2020)

*quaking with delight*
BUSHES
ARTWORK
MUSEUM EXPANSION
may day?
WEDDINGS
I am excited.


----------



## Galbador (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope this update makes people less complaining of missing things... oh, who am I kidding?
But I like this kind of pace Nintendo does with this game. Just like real life, things need their 
time to get along and happen. I'm very happy and can't wait until Thursday for the update.
Right now, the game has everything I've ever wanted so far, but with this update, I really can't
complain. I'm looking forward this with a warm smile on my face.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 21, 2020)

Solio said:


> Love this update. Imagine if we didn't knew about all this form the datamine. The forum would have exploded.
> However, I am slightly disappointed that the cafe wasn't mentioned. I would take that over the art exhibit, honestly. I'm kinda hoping that they just dind't mention it to surprise people or because it wasn't as exciting in comparison. Afterall the villgers have been hinting at the café. It would be a bit mean to leave us hanging until the next update which might take months from now.


I think it depends on your expectations. Having high expectations has lead to huge disappointments. I have high hopes but low expectations. I got excited by the datemine but didn’t expect any of it so soon. I understand the disappointment about not hearing about the cafe yet. I am looking forward too it whenever it happens


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah I'm so excited!!! And its coming so soon though!!

I just hope the update fixes some terrible glitches (ghost plots not caused by amiibo-related issues), otherwise this is super exciting!!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> Oooh, I'm excited~
> It seems like Redd's boat docks at the little beach at the oposite side of our islands... which I can't get to at all, haha. Maybe I'll have to do terraforming to get there when it comes? Or will they make the rocks larger so we can reach naturally?


You cant get there by default? You usually can get there with the ladder unless you terraformed to block the entrance.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 21, 2020)

Aww. I like my little beach set up as a secret date spot. Lol. Might be a little awkward when Redd stops by


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

I am sooooo keeen for this!!! ahhh it's coming so soon aswell!!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 21, 2020)

YES! BUSHES! So glad oml starting the town fresh, I can wait to get bush crazy  and so glad to see old faces again!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSHES!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR BUSHES!!


----------



## Meira (Apr 21, 2020)

This is amazing! Look forward to the next update already


----------



## kurisu (Apr 21, 2020)

Solio said:


> Love this update. Imagine if we didn't knew about all this form the datamine. The forum would have exploded.
> However, I am slightly disappointed that the cafe wasn't mentioned. I would take that over the art exhibit, honestly. I'm kinda hoping that they just dind't mention it to surprise people or because it wasn't as exciting in comparison. Afterall the villgers have been hinting at the café. It would be a bit mean to leave us hanging until the next update which might take months from now.



the original datamine mentioned 2 upgrades to the museum and this is  presumably the first, so it makes sense they would choose to stagger them so that time travellers don’t have both upgrades within a couple days. i miss brewster too but i love nintendo choosing to make this a living game since this is the kind of game that benefits it best. the fact that there was data for the cafe means it’s already being worked on so we should see it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2020)

I love waking up to this. This is even better than a solo Earth Day update.


----------



## rayraysparkles (Apr 21, 2020)

FINALLY!! we'd better get Reese and Cyrus properly


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Super excited about this update!!!  I love how bushes will be back and how the secret beach actually has a purpose now. I also noticed the art preview feature in the footage, could this possibly mean that fake art is going to be much less obvious?

Also: Art Exhibit!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 21, 2020)

My faith in the game have been restored, they should have just been honest about the game arbitrarily having things removed until they get patched in, I'm happy and excited for the future of the game.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 21, 2020)

Why is this a PERFECT update omg Everything about it is fun


----------



## Solio (Apr 21, 2020)

kurisu said:


> the original datamine mentioned 2 upgrades to the museum and this is  presumably the first, so it makes sense they would choose to stagger them so that time travellers don’t have both upgrades within a couple days. i miss brewster too but i love nintendo choosing to make this a living game since this is the kind of game that benefits it best. the fact that there was data for the cafe means it’s already being worked on so we should see it sooner rather than later!


Oh, I wasn't complaining or anything, I'm still really excited for the new stuff!
I didn't know the cafe and the art exhibit where two seperate expansions. Wasn't there also a museum shop? Though I have been hearing it's going to be a seperate building. Let's just wait and see, I suppose!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 21, 2020)

i’m super excited and we know that this can’t even be everything yet! my guess is brewster will be a winter update, diving a summer one, and if we receive cooking maybe fall? either way i’m immensely grateful for the confirmed ones as is! people who were doubtful about the free update system can now chill


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Solio said:


> Oh, I wasn't complaining or anything, I'm still really excited for the new stuff!
> I didn't know the cafe and the art exhibit where two seperate expansions. Wasn't there also a museum shop? Though I have been hearing it's going to be a seperate building. Let's just wait and see, I suppose!


I'm thinking that the shop will be the second museum upgrade and the cafe will be a separate building like they were in New Leaf, but who knows! I'm hoping that we'll get at least one new building. My town planning needs a bit of direction!


----------



## Miqo (Apr 21, 2020)

Guess I should slow down on my TT then.. I've already started May. :< But these updates do look great!


----------



## Jules (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m really hoping Nintendo will add in summer aerobics and sports fairs this summer. Those are some of my most missed summertime events that appeared in the GameCube version! Also, I miss Gracie. Rover is a sight for sore eyes tho


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 21, 2020)

Now all we need is Brewster and a stand-alone cafe


----------



## axo (Apr 21, 2020)

Jules said:


> I’m really hoping Nintendo will add in summer aerobics and sports fairs this summer. Those are some of my most missed summertime events that appeared in the GameCube version! Also, I miss Gracie. Rover is a sight for sore eyes tho


seeing all these events being rolled out around the same time makes me hopeful that we're going to be seeing lots of seasonal events, and events from previous games! (i'm still keeping my fingers crossed that flea markets from wild world will come back, maybe as a Spring Cleaning event? I suppose it's too late for that this year but maybe next year!)


----------



## iovis (Apr 21, 2020)

aaaAAAA I'M SO EXCITED
The art museum looks absolutely amazing and I'm so excited for May Day Tickets!
I hope they patch the villager glitch in this update though...


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 21, 2020)

ERMAGERD everything looks so good. That little tugboat! The new activities! The hedgerows!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Weeeellllllllppppppp time for me to completely redesign my island... again. Lmao.

I was using the private beach as my secret backyard area for my house. I dont want Redd docking behind my house. My villagers may think I am part of the counterfeit market, too!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m happy about what they showed but all I want is the villager glitches to be patched so I can stop playing with a heightened sense of anxiety.


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2020)

Yep take that ACNH haters!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't wait for the new feature! Finally have some new things to do


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 21, 2020)

EEP I'M SOOOO EXCITED.... I missed the art and bushes so much!!!  And the new events seem like so much fun! I can't wait... My heart is so full and happy!! Of course I also am hoping they will patch any glitches and that HOPEFULLY no new glitches will happen... We can all hope for the best though! Everything is even more lovely than I imagined! 

I'm ready... To admit that I'm going to put another hundred hours into this game...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 21, 2020)

So much great stuff. 

Thanks, Nintendo.


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> So much great stuff.
> 
> Thanks, Nintendo.


Yeah Nintendo is getting a lot of unnecessary hate. I for one believe they're hard at work to keep Animal Crossing alive through the years. Nintendo deserves all the praise we can give them. Let them know that this is the kind of thing we like and want more of!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 21, 2020)

This is so exciting!! The only thing I was worried about was Redd docking ay my private beach as didn't want some pop up tent appearing on there and ruining any designs - but totally cool with him visiting in a boat in that way!! And bushes!! Love how they can go right up to the water too! Just love everything!!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Paradise (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m screaming


----------



## Sami (Apr 21, 2020)

I wonder if we'll see new furniture with the update? Super excited for hedge fences!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't wanna be smug and say I was right in regards to them adding content (including special NPCs) post launch, and that they were doing it to keep the player base active and engaged instead of just adding everything into the game- like most modern games do nowadays. Nor do I want to undermine how worked up people got regarding some stuff being cut from the base game when it was going to get added back later since they are valid criticisms...

...but boy does it feel nice to be right. And they're adding even more than I originally thought! I can't wait to see this game a year from now. Nintendo, you have done it again.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

omg the shrubs are fully grown when planted YESSSSS


----------



## V94 (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSHES


----------



## kayleee (Apr 21, 2020)

Omg I forgot about bushes... RIP to all my hours of landscaping work


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 21, 2020)

Y'know if the island was a lot larger in size, we could've seen a Mable-type situation with Leif where he shows up during Nature Day and if you frequent his stand enough, he'll actually set up a Gardening Shop on your island.  Regardless, I AM legitimately curious as to whether or not art will work like it did in New Leaf (with a guide to show the differences) and if we'll be getting new types of flowers alongside whatever's already in-game due to Leif's patching in.

And the all important question: Is there anything not shown in the info dump that will be a surprise to us?  Either way, I'd say this update announcement didn't disappoint.  Now the question is should I stick with Zen fencing for my house's yard, or should I use the hedge fencing (hoping what I saw was, in fact, the New Horizon's hedge fencing.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 21, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if updating the game pretty often was Nintendo's strategy all along, to keep the game fresh and exciting for people to play, rather than having everything available at the start. I understand people's opinions though on feeling as though the game was released unfinished, and maybe it's optimistic of me to think they may have intended it to be this way with regular updates!


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 21, 2020)

Dose anyone know what the update size is?


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 21, 2020)

Interested to see what Cyrus and Reese will do in this game since now we can craft and customize ourselves?!

Only thing I really need now is Dream Suite... please??


----------



## Luxen (Apr 21, 2020)

I bet there's more items that'll be added besides what was already shown, even so, what they showed was plenty enough to hype me up! The use of bushes (and the new bush fence) will really bring out the best of some of the fences and items that are already available in the game. I'll finally be able to do some of the yard work that was possible in Happy Home designer (minus the half spaces, since bushes, like other plants, will snap to the grid when planted). I wonder how many times you can do the May Day flight per day.



Krissi2197 said:


> You think Nintendo pushed the Earth Day event back to April 23rd and not the 22nd because they realized all of our Nook Shops are gonna be under construction tomorrow? Lol


Mine's under construction today seeing as I started the game during the eshop's midnight release (and the game officially rolling over the next day at 5:00 AM). Funnily enough, it's as if they're taking a break to celebrate my birthday with me today, haha. 

Other than that, it's kind of weird, yet convenient that they're releasing game updates two days in a row (ie. Super Mario Maker 2's big world map update tomorrow on the 22nd and ACNH's on the 23rd), but it's probably just a coincidence.


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSHESSSSSS!


----------



## lambshu (Apr 21, 2020)

so exciting!!!! cant wait for the bushes so i can finish landscaping certain areas :3


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2020)

I see my theory about the museum was true.

I was saying it was going to expand as the exterior left room to, much like examples we see with our own homes or Nook's Cranny in AC games


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I see my theory about the museum was true.
> 
> I was saying it was going to expand as the exterior left room to, much like examples we see with our own homes or Nook's Cranny in AC games
> 
> ...


Gah!! That is an amazing observation that I missed!


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

literal tears in my eyes rn i am SOBBING


----------



## Believe (Apr 21, 2020)

sorry if someone posted this but LOOK!!! we can plant bushes next to water/bridges! a game changer after new leaf


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 21, 2020)

bam94- said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if updating the game pretty often was Nintendo's strategy all along, to keep the game fresh and exciting for people to play, rather than having everything available at the start. I understand people's opinions though on feeling as though the game was released unfinished, and maybe it's optimistic of me to think they may have intended it to be this way with regular updates!



That WAS their plan all along. They stated so from the very start. People who complain about having paid for an unfinished game have it ridiculously backwards. You are paying for what is essentially a subscription service keeping the game alive for many years to come.

And as for if it should have been included in the base game; no, no it shouldn't have. This way preserves Nintendo's creative vision and keeps the fun alive for many years to come. The game has just been out for one month, what we had in the base game is more than enough. I don't think Nintendo should cater to TT'ers, I don't judge but you have to kinda suit yourself if you burn out the fun from the very start.

Anywaaay, I MISSED LEIF OMG!!!!  ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

LEIF......BUSHES......REDD......GUYS I AM HYSTERICAL


----------



## Envy (Apr 21, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Interested to see what Cyrus and Reese will do in this game since now we can craft and customize ourselves?!



TBH, looking at this, it looks like they might be a part of this exclusive event on Harv's island, and just be there for photos.

Nevertheless, while Cyrus's specific role has been filled, Reese's Re-Tail from NL is still a unique feature that is not present in NH.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm SO excited! I'll admit I was skeptical that Nintendo would give us an update like this but I've never been more happy to be wrong! The bushes look beautiful and I'm so glad Leif is back, he's one of my favorites! And of course I can't wait to get scammed by Redd on the regular again.


----------



## Faux (Apr 21, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> Seems like they prioritised the Mario Maker update over Animal Crossing lol. Really annoying.


They're different teams, tho...


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

oh oh my GOD i am SO HYPED... I'm actually glad they decided to gradually update the game, keeps things exciting! There's so much new content and events in this update, excited for future ones! ;-;


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 21, 2020)

Only two days away! So exciting. Can’t wait to decorate with shrubs.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah it is definitely hard to wait! I just hope they bring back diving eventually. I’m pretty hyped to see bushes and shrubs come back though


----------



## MidnightAura (Apr 21, 2020)

Very excited!


----------



## Hay (Apr 21, 2020)

Is anyone else gonna change their fences to bushes ASAP? c: So excited!!


----------



## naranjita (Apr 21, 2020)

super excited about this. out of the datamined stuff, Redd was my #1 wish so I'm really glad it's coming so soon!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 21, 2020)

OK, my thoughts on it:

Huh, we're getting seasonal updates rather than monthly ones. That works? Especially given we're getting SO MUCH STUFF
It's also a day late, which is pretty... eh, but Super Mario Maker 2 appears to have taken that spot and Nook's Cranny should be closed for remodelling if you started on March 20th. But the event spans both Earth Day and Greenery Day, so that's pretty good! Although the fact holidays seem to be pretty much the same worldwide is honestly kind of disappointing.
Once again, why is the EU English one using terms from the US version? Calling a shoot a start just feels wrong, pls fix it at some point, Nintendo (Spork's still called Crackle, tho, so you didn't mess that up, and although I've never stayed up that late, I prefer the NTSC test-card so I don't really care about that)
Redd's selling furniture again! Although it just seems to be furniture you can get at Nook's Cranny, but in different colourways to the ones you can get on your island. I feel this is what Cyrus should have done?
OK, griping over... HEY, THERE'S WEDDING SEASON! Harvey's got something to do! New furniture! Reece and Cyrus are married now!
The International Museum Day event is interesting, and it weirdly reminds me of the DLC for Sonic Adventure on the Dreamcast... interested in what the rewards are going to be, though.
May Day, according to the Japanese update site, appears to be to do with the International Worker's Day version of May Day rather than the pagan-y one, and Rover's back, confirming my suspicion that the minor events have been majorly fleshed out, which is something Animal Crossing desperately needed to happen to it... thought he'd be back for Explorer's Day, though. Given what dates it's happening on, will we see some stuff for Children's Day as a reward?
The upgraded museum looks great! Thought those banners were entirely blank, was worried 4Kids entertainment came in to do some textures there... but they've actually got subtle patterns on them. Very nice.
BUSHES, YES... but also bush fences? Probably a DIY thing... could this also mean we get some _other _bush-related DIYs? And by that, I mean PLEASE GIVE ME THE BIG BUSH PILES FROM THE GAMECUBE VERSION, NINTENDO
Going by the amount of content they've added in in terms of events, we should probably see the next update at the start of July? I'm thinking Kapp'n, his family and Tortimer will turn up, along with diving and seafood, and *hopefully* Copper and Booker for Morning Aerobics... but I could be wrong, didn't guess Rover and the alpacas'd turn up.
Could there be a secret third upgrade to Nook's Cranny? Time will tell, and by time I mean "when we get to the end of June"
Overall, I'm pleased. Going by the amount they're adding in, I like how they're treating the game as something that evolves over time and I like the expanded events.


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 21, 2020)

I screamed through the entire thing  I absolutely love it all! I'm incredibly happy about how this game is being released in small doses, it's so exciting and new! I love the bushes and the art museum looks stunning! I love Redd's little boat and I hope Leif visits frequently too <3

I'm also very excited for the May/June events, particularly the special tours, they look like so much fun!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Mine's under construction today seeing as I started the game during the eshop's midnight release (and the game officially rolling over the next day at 5:00 AM). Funnily enough, it's as if they're taking a break to celebrate my birthday with me today, haha.
> 
> Other than that, it's kind of weird, yet convenient that they're releasing game updates two days in a row (ie. Super Mario Maker 2's big world map update tomorrow on the 22nd and ACNH's on the 23rd), but it's probably just a coincidence.


I started at midnight on eshop release as well. I guess my shop went up a day after yours did lol


----------



## edsett (Apr 21, 2020)

Time to take a break from terraforming and landscaping until BUSHES YES.


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 21, 2020)

holy crap


----------



## bcmii (Apr 21, 2020)

Yay! They are finally adding in basic features from New Leaf that (IMO) should've been there in the first place! I guess I have a little more faith in these updates, now.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 21, 2020)

So.... is Leif only around for the event or is he going to be permanently in the visiting rotation? If he’s event only, I can see people stocking up on bushes big time.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

thundershot said:


> So.... is Leif only around for the event or is he going to be permanently in the visiting rotation? If he’s event only, I can see people stocking up on bushes big time.



I imagine he's more frequent during the event, but is a weekly appearance afterwards.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

Little details I've noticed from the update video:

Redd is selling furniture again! Unlike NL, in which he only sold art/sculptures. I'm glad he's gone back to his roots 
When they show the International Museum Day part, you can see that the small gap between the two chairs in the second floor of the museum is now an entrance (where? possibly to the art section or maybe an entire floor of the museum?). This might confirm the fact that the Café and Museum Shop will be standalone buildings.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I imagine he's more frequent during the event, but is a weekly appearance afterwards.



Leif
Redd
Flick
CJ
Label
Kicks
Gulliver
Sahara

Looks like it won’t be every visitor every week since they never double up... and they don’t seem to show up on Sundays.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Leif
> Redd
> Flick
> CJ
> ...



I had both Saharah and Celeste last night in my town.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSHES


----------



## dragonair (Apr 21, 2020)

OMG!!!! I want the bushes everywhere! And the hedges!!! Aaaaaa!!!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 21, 2020)

YAS BUSHESSSSss


----------



## Goop (Apr 21, 2020)

I'M CRYING, THIS IS ACTUALLY SO GOOD!
WE GET OUR BUSHES AND HEDGES!
Reese and Cyrus getting married was something I also didn't know I wanted or needed until Nintendo was like; "Here you go."

It's so interesting! It's like they're plucking the best aspects of every games previous and incorporating them in while giving us brand new things to keep it fresh and interesting!
Nintendo, thank you ;A;​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 21, 2020)

Yup, just like I thought!

Nintendo deliberately omitted features that should have already been in the base game just to "reintroduce" it to us like if it's all brand new, never before seen or done.

........Now, if they reintroduce swimming maybe I can forgive them


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 21, 2020)

Sami said:


> I wonder if we'll see new furniture with the update? Super excited for hedge fences!



Pretty sure the wedding stuff shown was new. Also I’m pretty sure most of these events will have some Kind of new furniture to go along with them.

Pretty excited about the update. Was hoping the cafe would be there too but I guess that’s coming later and it’s probably going to be a separate building now which I’m not keen on. I have no room 

Also wedding season is a really long event... I hope there’s more to it than just taking photos for Reese and Cyrus. And I hope they get more of a role.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 21, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Yup, just like I thought!
> 
> Nintendo deliberately omitted features that should have already been in the base game just to "reintroduce" it to us like if it's all brand new, never before seen or done.
> 
> ........Now, if they reintroduce swimming maybe I can forgive them



And it worked like a charm, just read some of the comments in this thread lol, "thank you Nintendo for cutting basic features like bushes, to give it back to us later, now we can start all over designing our islands"...
I'm glad that my prediction about them rolling big updates out in MMO fashion is true, but they should have been upfront about it, and bushes should have been there from the beginning, it's such an important part of design and layout that I pretty much have to tear everything down now after hundreds of hours, and millions of bells on infrastructure, so dumb.
I'm super excited about bushes, but the way they went about it is pretty gross, cheap way to build excitement.
It's bittersweet, but at least now it's confirmed that they're expanding the game, and it's not just holiday updates, and we get our bushes.


----------



## Jillenium (Apr 21, 2020)

Yaaaaaaas, can’t wait


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2020)

Lol people are still bringing Nintendo hate to this thread. Well some people are never really happy and just love being pessimistic


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 21, 2020)

AHHH!!! IM SO EXCITED!!!

for me, bushes always made the game just feel so much cozier, and I'm so glad that we have another foliage option now! Can't wait to use a bunch of these on my island! c:


----------



## thundershot (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I had both Saharah and Celeste last night in my town.



Celeste and Wisp weren’t on my list. They can show up at the same time as the other weeklies. Maybe Redd will too...

Now let’s get the Kapp’n to do something with that dock!


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

R O V E R


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh no I just replanned my entire village area to include bushes now I gotta move every house back by 1 tile oh no Daisy Mae pls hurry I need ALL your turnips


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 21, 2020)

Why are people assuming updates are seasonal? Next one is surely going to be at what would normally be the E3 Direct in June.


----------



## Jas (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm so impressed by this! bushes and hedges, baby! i was also intrigued to see the may day tours - i wonder what they'll be like? it reminds me of the new leaf tortimer tours, where you would go through the maze to find the different fruits!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 21, 2020)

I'M CRYING.
I've seen it 3 times. I love it all. Leif's little shop looks awesome. Redd's boat is awesome. The Museum updates and the National Museum Day is amazing. Reese and Cyrus's anniversary photos are also pretty rad. ALSO THE RETURN OF MY BOI ROVER.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeas Leif is back! So the datamine was true?  Does this mean vegetables will be in too?


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m just hoping they fix villager trading glitches ;-; I really want two of mine to move out soon.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 21, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Yeas Leif is back! So the datamine was true?  Does this mean vegetables will be in too?


...oh my god, that's what Joan's going to do in this game now that turnips are being handled by Daisy Mae.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2020)

THIS is why my island is a dump.

New updates mean "why make a beautiful town like the rest of y'all right now"


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm hoping that Nintendo is indeed going to bring back previous features or NPCs, since we're seeing Leif, Redd, Rover, Reese, and Cyrus clearly in this update! Here's hoping more NPCs are coming. I hope that we can get permanent shops for Leif, Reese, and Cyrus! For Reese and Cyrus, maybe we can buy DIY recipes from them or customize items from Nook's Cranny through them?

I am personally most excited for the art gallery and Redd (who offers more than just paintings now!). 

I wonder if the wedding event will now be yearly or if it's just for this year. I assume it'd be yearly so that people have time to get all the items that they need from the wedding collection.


----------



## Spolia (Apr 21, 2020)

This was amazing news to wake up to! Am I the only one that can't help but think about new furniture/items/DIYs that could be slipped into the update too? They didn't overtly mention any, but that doesn't mean there won't be any!!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if bushes reproduce?
(i doubt anyone knows, but can we order/have access to more after the event is over with?)

Thinking about how many I want to get.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m so excited for Leif’s shop and the return of bushes!! So glad my island isn‘t finalized. Hopefully we’ll get hydrangeas again.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

Definitely excited for all of this new stuff! I'm not one to come up with an amazing layout... I tend to let everything just go wild. Don't even have any paths or anything like that. But I know so many people will use the bushes for the perfect aesthetic on their islands! Plus art coming back! The museum event looks kind of nifty too.


----------



## morthael (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m so glad I haven’t finalized my island yet just in time for the update. I’m so excited omg!!


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 21, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED I COULD SCREAM. Bushes fill me with so much excitement and new ideas! 
I also can't wait for the June wedding update- I hope some of those items become available to use on the island as well because my fiance and I had to cancel our wedding due to current world circumstances-- I would SOB if we were able to have a little mock wedding in the game!!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

BaileyEloise said:


> IM SO EXCITED I COULD SCREAM. Bushes fill me with so much excitement and new ideas!
> I also can't wait for the June wedding update- I hope some of those items become available to use on the island as well because my fiance and I had to cancel our wedding due to current world circumstances-- I would SOB if we were able to have a little mock wedding in the game!!



Awe. I just got married a year ago. That would really suck. It looks like it is in an event with Harvey and the first time we went to Harvey's cabin all the items he had got cataloged for us to order on our island. I am thinking it will work like that if we don't end up crafting them.


----------



## petaI (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm so excited omg!!!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

Very excited that bushes were added, but mildly disappointed that diva wasn't removed from the game code.


----------



## Fey (Apr 21, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Is it bad my first thought was look now people can have their Precious bushes lol



I mean, no.

Is it bad my first thought was “now I have my precious bushes back!”? ^ｪ^


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 21, 2020)

I can’t wait, this trailer gave me goose bumps !


----------



## Mokkipo (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so excited for all of the updates! Going to be awesome! <3


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm looking forward to these additions. Kind of a bummer that the May Day tour is a limited time, since without a proper Tortimer Island and its associated tours, the game is pretty lacking for content if you want to play with friends. But I digress, glad we'll be getting this in just a couple days.


----------



## Fey (Apr 21, 2020)

Will the museum expansion be a new building (art gallery) or just an addition to the regular one? 

The exterior looks different, so I’m curious if that’s a customization or a general upgrade to every museum (if it’s not a new structure, I mean)


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 21, 2020)

So cute! Very excited rn  I am so happy Leif is being included. Redds lil boat is pretty cool too


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2020)

A+  <3


----------



## jelibear (Apr 21, 2020)

I am so excited for bushes and hedges! I've never been the biggest fan of the fences in the game and wanted something more natural, and those hedges fit the bill.

I am also super excited for Redd. He's definitely one of my favorite NPCs. The 23rd can't come fast enough!


----------



## sierra (Apr 21, 2020)

Full hype!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emo (Apr 21, 2020)

So excited for the museum !


----------



## Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> And it worked like a charm, just read some of the comments in this thread lol, "thank you Nintendo for cutting basic features like bushes, to give it back to us later, now we can start all over designing our islands"...
> I'm glad that my prediction about them rolling big updates out in MMO fashion is true, but they should have been upfront about it, and bushes should have been there from the beginning, it's such an important part of design and layout that I pretty much have to tear everything down now after hundreds of hours, and millions of bells on infrastructure, so dumb.
> I'm super excited about bushes, but the way they went about it is pretty gross, cheap way to build excitement.
> It's bittersweet, but at least now it's confirmed that they're expanding the game, and it's not just holiday updates, and we get our bushes.


I agree that bushes, Leif, and Redd are all things we have seen before and would have been nice to have had in the start of the game, but Nintendo was upfront that we would get updates other than holidays. Take the bunny day announcement, they said updates including events. Also, I feel like there were certain ”Easter eggs” that point to the updates such as the bush standee.
They are trying a new approach with this game. And maybe the way they handle things will give New Horizons a longer shelf life . Reminds me of, Overwatch where the developers kept introducing new characters and maps at least three years after release and people would keep revisiting the game to try the new content.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 21, 2020)

Fey said:


> Will the museum expansion be a new building (art gallery) or just an addition to the regular one?
> 
> The exterior looks different, so I’m curious if that’s a customization or a general upgrade to every museum (if it’s not a new structure, I mean)



Hmm...didn't think about this. I can't imagine them being separate. My guess would be it'd be available as a paid upgrade?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

Some people are miserable grumpy sheep and they simply want to keep being miserable grumpy sheep, let them sulk I say!

I'm personally really happy with the way Nintendo is handling this. I think it's fun that we started with a base version of the game and things are gradually going to be added in. I never thought for a moment that the release version of the game was all that we were gonna get. Having things added over time gives us additional content to look forward to and honestly extends the life of the game.


----------



## Fey (Apr 21, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Hmm...didn't think about this. I can't imagine them being separate. My guess would be it'd be available as a paid upgrade?



I was kinda surprised to not see more talk
about it yet! Too lazy to make a thread just to speculate for two days though haha

One big point against them being separate is the issue of Blathers needing to be in two places at once then. That, and the space requirements I guess. 

I’m all for the regular one getting an exterior upgrade. The current look gives me mausoleum vibes >.>’


----------



## Eievui (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if your game has to be synced to real time for the update to go okay? My second island is a few days ahead. Also, its in the Southern Hemisphere, does that change things?


----------



## whitherward (Apr 21, 2020)

This update looks so good! I can't wait until the 23rd.
Also I think the timing for bushes feels pretty appropriate. They didn't unlock in New Leaf until the /third/ shop upgrade, iirc. (Speaking of which, I hope a third nook's cranny upgrade sneaks into this update. )


----------



## drchoo (Apr 21, 2020)

SUUUUPER hyped for this, and I'm sure a lot of players are enjoying these constant updates and events.

My Nook's Cranny is fully upgraded tomorrow which works out. The hedges will be a game changer as an alternate to fencing, as I nuked my island earlier this week to finally terraform and build it the way I want to and didn't progress too much other than flattening the island and laying down basic paths.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

IS IT THE 23RD YET?????


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2020)

Do we have patch notes yet?


----------



## AlinaBanana (Apr 21, 2020)

How do you guys feel about so many special characters being reduced to sporadic visits in the plaza? I _loved_ in New Leaf how you would slowly build up your Main Street and each merchant would have their own unique shop. This feels like such a downgrade... Still hyped for everything else, though! I find it interesting that what we would take for granted is now being released in updates, but I'm pretty neutral on that. Can't wait for Redd's ship to come by haha


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope after this Reese and Cyrus open their own store!


----------



## AlinaBanana (Apr 21, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> I hope after this Reese and Cyrus open their own store!


I think it would be cool if they were incorporated into one of the later upgrades of Nook's Cranny, like Shampoodle was in... City Folk? That or Wild World. But yeah, I don't really know what they could do that would warrant their own building, but it would nice to see them permanently on the island.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah yes... now I can sell bushes in bulk for er... idk what I would sell em for, but im so excited that I can finally start up my garden shop and decorate town with art <3


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 21, 2020)

AlinaBanana said:


> I think it would be cool if they were incorporated into one of the later upgrades of Nook's Cranny, like Shampoodle was in... City Folk? That or Wild World. But yeah, I don't really know what they could do that would warrant their own building, but it would nice to see them permanently on the island.


 
I agree, im laying out my island now and im scared soon they are going to add more building and ill have to rethink it all but yet i want more


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

AlinaBanana said:


> How do you guys feel about so many special characters being reduced to sporadic visits in the plaza? I _loved_ in New Leaf how you would slowly build up your Main Street and each merchant would have their own unique shop. This feels like such a downgrade... Still hyped for everything else, though! I find it interesting that what we would take for granted is now being released in updates, but I'm pretty neutral on that. Can't wait for Redd's ship to come by haha



We technically don't know if Leif will never get a shop. After all, Mable was a visitor before we got the Able Sisters. So if we don't get the shop this time, it doesn't mean that we will never ever get it in the future.

I would like it if he got a shop. And who knows, they could put it in later? Am I counting on it? No, but it's possible.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 21, 2020)

Ahhhhhhh!! Reese and Cyrus!!
That was the best part of the video.
I will be taking ALL of the pictures!!
I can not wait for this update!! >3<


----------



## Neechan (Apr 21, 2020)

Fey said:


> Will the museum expansion be a new building (art gallery) or just an addition to the regular one?
> 
> The exterior looks different, so I’m curious if that’s a customization or a general upgrade to every museum (if it’s not a new structure, I mean)



it will be on the second floor of the museum, in the trailer there’s a hallway in the main hall where those chairs currently are.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 21, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> We technically don't know if Leif will never get a shop. After all, Mable was a visitor before we got the Able Sisters. So if we don't get the shop this time, it doesn't mean that we will never ever get it in the future.
> 
> I would like it if he got a shop. And who knows, they could put it in later? Am I counting on it? No, but it's possible.



I could see a potential 3rd upgrade for Nooks Cranny including a flower section with Lief in charge , just like in new leaf.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 21, 2020)

Darke said:


> Does anyone know if your game has to be synced to real time for the update to go okay? My second island is a few days ahead. Also, its in the Southern Hemisphere, does that change things?



I think you will be able to download the update fine. But you will need to be on the correct dates to experience the events.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 21, 2020)

Im so excited!

Im wondering if this update got delayed though? I thought it was meant to come out on the 22nd when Earth Day was happening.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 21, 2020)

I watched this at 3 in the morning last night and I was screaming. 

My boi Leif, bushes, Redd it's all too much


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Do we have patch notes yet?



Patch notes likely won't be until the update goes live.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 21, 2020)

And yet I still see some folks complaining as always about how they now have to redo their whole island over and over again.  

I have no expectation and was hoping for bush and we got bush!

Do I want more than this update? Absolutely.  Island expansion, villagers expansion, Tortimer island, and etc...  But this is a great start!

Also can people stop complaining about having more standalone building and not having room?  It seriously get on my nerve. We should get rid of all the current buildings if you hate it so much including all home since decorating is all you care about.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm so excited for this!
I wonder if there's anything that they didn't mention in the video to surprise us!


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Apr 21, 2020)

No it's their anniversary I believe


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 21, 2020)

Honestly, the thing I am _most_ hyped about is that we now have a precedent for Nintendo adding big, permanent gameplay features via these updates. I was genuinely concerned that the datamine was just unfinished content and we'd only be getting holidays added. The rest of those features being added later is a pretty reasonable expectation now. I hope the bushes don't have "native species," but it looks like Leif is the answer to that problem so probably not.

Man I can't wait to see Redd's janky boat! I was imagining a pirate ship but him having a rusted up pile of junk makes way more sense. And that art is BEAUTIFUL. I'm going to hoard all of this stuff in my house. 

I am curious to see if we get all of the anatomically correct nude sculptures back, now that art is HD and not 6 polygons or on a tiny screen. Most of the ones I'm thinking of seem to be there in the trailer so I guess so! I know some parents freak out about that stuff 

Also, I wonder if we can start seeing Rover hanging out on mystery islands and chat with him like the old train rides!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 21, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> And yet I still see some folks complaining as always about how they now have to redo their whole island over and over again.
> 
> I have no expectation and was hoping for bush and we got bush!
> 
> ...



I don’t want many standalone buildings and I don’t think there’s anything wrong with saying it. I’m not saying we shouldn’t have any buildings at all but hopefully placing them will be optional. I don’t want to be forced to place a Museum Shop for instance.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> Also, I wonder if we can start seeing Rover hanging out on mystery islands and chat with him like the old train rides!


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought they teased him in the video with that one maze-y island!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> And yet I still see some folks complaining as always about how they now have to redo their whole island over and over again.
> 
> I have no expectation and was hoping for bush and we got bush!
> 
> ...


I don't think it's wrong of people to explain their concerns about having more standalone buildings.

People who put hundreds of hours into a layout for their island only having to tear everything up and rearrange everything (which will take up money and time) is something some people may not want to do.

I'd much prefer extensions on existing buildings rather than new standalone buildings. Hell, I'd enjoy a feature similar to city folk where you travel to a town square sort of area to visit tons of shops!


----------



## Fey (Apr 21, 2020)

AlinaBanana said:


> How do you guys feel about so many special characters being reduced to sporadic visits in the plaza? I _loved_ in New Leaf how you would slowly build up your Main Street and each merchant would have their own unique shop. This feels like such a downgrade... Still hyped for everything else, though! I find it interesting that what we would take for granted is now being released in updates, but I'm pretty neutral on that. Can't wait for Redd's ship to come by haha



I’d say I feel neutral about it. On one hand I’d like to place more shops around the Island, but on the other I’d hate to run out of space.

While a shop is nice, I actually don’t view it as Kicks or Leif having been downgraded just because they don’t have one (yet?) Both of their dialogues in NL were very repetitive, so  at least seeing them infrequently makes their visits seem a bit more special. On top of that, I like the idea of traveling merchants in the plaza—makes it a more lively place, like a real town square!


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 21, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought they teased him in the video with that one maze-y island!


Oh no, I saw! I just mean I want him to turn up on _all_ mystery islands, since he's only shown on the special event island. I imagine he PROBABLY will though


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’d say I feel neutral about it. On one hand I’d like to place more shops around the Island, but on the other I’d hate to run out of space.
> 
> While a shop is nice, I actually don’t view it as Kicks or Leif having been downgraded just because they don’t have one (yet?) Both of their dialogues in NL were very repetitive, so  at least seeing them infrequently makes their visits seem a bit more special. On top of that, I like the idea of traveling merchants in the plaza—makes it a more lively place, like a real town square!



I agree and disagree. I like the traveling merchants. It is a fun little event! But, I'm really missing more shops and I think it would be nice to have at least 4 buildings on the island. Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, the Roost, and Retail/Police Station/Leif's Landscape Shop/some other store.

That would give us just four buildings which is enough to make a main street. I think the original game had Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, and the Police Station (unless you count the dump, then it is 4). Kicks really doesn't have a place for a real shop since shoes are easily available at the Able Sisters. Gracie or Label or both could be combined with another building. A museum shop could be put in the museum (which would make the most sense). And we would still have plenty of space to decorate.

Personally, I would love to have the shops and have more traveling merchants like Katrina and (maybe) Old Sow Joan or someone to sell vegetables if we get farming.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 21, 2020)

am i the only one who thinks that the thinner bushes shown in the video is a new type of fencing? i think it makes the most sense since the datamine doesn't mention just plain bushes plus in the may day islands, i'm assuming you can't just pave a path through the bushes as you please. if i'm right, i'm so excited! i would love bush fencing!


----------



## Fey (Apr 21, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I agree and disagree. I like the traveling merchants. It is a fun little event! But, I'm really missing more shops and I think it would be nice to have at least 4 buildings on the island. Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, the Roost, and Retail/Police Station/Leif's Landscape Shop/some other store.
> 
> That would give us just four buildings which is enough to make a main street. I think the original game had Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, and the Police Station (unless you count the dump, then it is 4). Kicks really doesn't have a place for a real shop since shoes are easily available at the Able Sisters. Gracie or Label or both could be combined with another building. A museum shop could be put in the museum (which would make the most sense). And we would still have plenty of space to decorate.
> 
> Personally, I would love to have the shops and have more traveling merchants like Katrina and (maybe) Old Sow Joan or someone to sell vegetables if we get farming.



I guess I was mostly talking about Kicks and Leif having their own shops, specifically. I’d also really like a separate police station and, especially, the cafe.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 21, 2020)

R O V E R H Y P E T H R E A D!!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> am i the only one who thinks that the thinner bushes shown in the video is a new type of fencing? i think it makes the most sense since the datamine doesn't mention just plain bushes plus in the may day islands, i'm assuming you can't just pave a path through the bushes as you please. if i'm right, i'm so excited! i would love bush fencing!



The hedges? Oh no, you aren't the only one. That looks like a total hedge fence! It would be cool to use to make a maze or to do something complex for a garden.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

That hedging is def a new fence type!! It has a same sort of build as the brick/stone fencing. Hopefully it's something we get during the Earth Day event from Lieif and it isn't a random DIY you get from the Nook Stop.


----------



## Quacky (Apr 21, 2020)

I cant tell if the bushes are gonna be grown or if they are automatically fully grown when you place them


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Quacky said:


> I cant tell if the bushes are gonna be grown or if they are automatically fully grown when you place them



It says bush start, so it will probably take at least two days to grow similar to flower seeds.


----------



## axo (Apr 21, 2020)

Quacky said:


> I cant tell if the bushes are gonna be grown or if they are automatically fully grown when you place them


i think the "bush starts" are the same as starts in new leaf where you plant a little sapling and it grows over time, but the one they showed in the video was a full grown one they dug up and moved to a new spot (like moving a tree)


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2020)

BUSHES THANK GOD


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

Quacky said:


> I cant tell if the bushes are gonna be grown or if they are automatically fully grown when you place them



I also think they’ll start as saplings and take
a few days to be fully grown. NH has put a surprising amount of detail into plant growth so far.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 22, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I agree and disagree. I like the traveling merchants. It is a fun little event! But, I'm really missing more shops and I think it would be nice to have at least 4 buildings on the island. Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, the Roost, and Retail/Police Station/Leif's Landscape Shop/some other store.
> 
> That would give us just four buildings which is enough to make a main street. I think the original game had Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, and the Police Station (unless you count the dump, then it is 4). Kicks really doesn't have a place for a real shop since shoes are easily available at the Able Sisters. Gracie or Label or both could be combined with another building. A museum shop could be put in the museum (which would make the most sense). And we would still have plenty of space to decorate.
> 
> Personally, I would love to have the shops and have more traveling merchants like Katrina and (maybe) Old Sow Joan or someone to sell vegetables if we get farming.



I feel like SOMETHING is going to happen with Label. Her visits right now just feel like a simple mini-game, and it reminds me of the Gracie visits in NL. According to the official guide, you are building up friendship with her depending on how well you do with the outfits you put together.

It'd be interesting if Able Sisters got an upgrade, and all of those clothing-related NPCs could get a part of it (Kicks/Gracie/Label). That way you could go to 1 building for everything clothes. It's a combined thing that makes sense, that I don't think we need an extra building for. After all, maybe it was just me, but it was way easier to eventually buy all of the shoes from Kicks' shop than Able Sisters, and never need to go in his store again, in NL.

I personally expect us to get new buildings at some point. There's plenty enough room on the island to make space for them. The people complaining might have to spend time and money to re-do some things, but isn't customizing your island supposed to be part of the point of NH? I'm sure some people are going to change up their island's design every so often regardless of what Nintendo does.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 22, 2020)

I'M HYPE. Everything looks amazing. And I'm even more excited now for what's to come in future, given this precedent...

Not saying nothin', but halloween is gonna be beautiful ;-;


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 22, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> Honestly, the thing I am _most_ hyped about is that we now have a precedent for Nintendo adding big, permanent gameplay features via these updates. I was genuinely concerned that the datamine was just unfinished content and we'd only be getting holidays added. The rest of those features being added later is a pretty reasonable expectation now. I hope the bushes don't have "native species," but it looks like Leif is the answer to that problem so probably not.
> 
> Man I can't wait to see Redd's janky boat! I was imagining a pirate ship but him having a rusted up pile of junk makes way more sense. And that art is BEAUTIFUL. I'm going to hoard all of this stuff in my house.
> 
> ...



The Gallant Statue is in pocket camp in all his...tiny...glory. so I'm hopeful.

I'm a 12 year old but I love those statues.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, the Super Mario Maker 2 version 3.0 update that was to release today has already come out a few hours ago. This might show that we could potentially see the April update sometime tonight, as they would be going by Japan's timezone!


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

Can't wait for the update! I might make a maze in my town just like acnl.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm excited for this update. Looks to be a good one!


----------



## Sansy (Apr 22, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I personally expect us to get new buildings at some point. There's plenty enough room on the island to make space for them. The people complaining might have to spend time and money to re-do some things, but isn't customizing your island supposed to be part of the point of NH? I'm sure some people are going to change up their island's design every so often regardless of what Nintendo does.


That's how I feel too. We could get like two or three more new buildings and I don't feel like that would be too much. I feel like having the Cafe once again be it's own building and not an add-on to the museum would be wonderful, at the very least. Just having the two current shops on the island feels a bit lonely to me.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 22, 2020)

So glad I hadn't started my jungle yet, it's gonna be a lot better with bushes haha


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 22, 2020)

Which hairstyle is this one from the trailer?


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Do we have patch notes yet?


There's something on the Japanese website:








						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の無料アップデートが4月23日に配信開始！新しい訪問者やイベントをご紹介。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の発売から約１か月がたちました。季節の変化につれ、無人島の景色も少しずつ変わってきています。今回は、島での暮らしに慣れてきた方も、移住はこれから…という方




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## Neechan (Apr 22, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> There's something on the Japanese website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks to be an overview of what we saw already in the mini direct, but I could be wrong


----------



## lucitine (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anyone know when this update is coming out? Like, is there a release time or something?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Does anyone know when this update is coming out? Like, is there a release time or something?


Probably around 23rd Japan time? I think someone mentioned that the Mario Maker 2 updated seven hours ago I think so mostly the same time?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 22, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Probably around 23rd Japan time? I think someone mentioned that the Mario Maker 2 updated seven hours ago I think so mostly the same time?


Thanks! I might stay up until 1 am then


----------



## 90s_tripverse (Apr 22, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Which hairstyle is this one from the trailer?
> View attachment 246187


it looks to be the dreadlocks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

I'm thoroughly excited again! Compared to before the game released, it's much tamer, but a month in with things slowing down and suddenly here comes Nintendo dropping a trailer for upcoming events! 

So glad I'm still in the planning process of my island; I wanted to incorporate bushes but never saw them, so having them bring it back makes me eager to draw some sketches again! I'm still hoping that they'll add in more furniture options! New Leaf & Pocket Camp (I was told it was made by a different company) had some CUTE stuff and a larger catalog, but after seeing this trailer and having confirmation on major building upgrades & returning NPCs I'm feeling more hopeful than before! Just gotta wait for this update to hit!


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

i hope leif gets his own permanent little flower shop! i want him to stay i love both him and his wares


----------



## Magnetar (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm so excited! It's so much more than I expected. This is why I love Nintendo.


----------



## jeni (Apr 22, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> There's something on the Japanese website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think most people have heard this already, but just to confirm there's a part that says "At Leif's horticulture shop you can purchase *flower seeds that are hard to find on your island,* as well as azalea and hydrangea bush starts"

some other things:

-redd will still be selling counterfeits (seems like it'll be similar to new leaf in that you have to examine the pieces)

-you get prizes for completing the stamp rally

-you're given new (?) wedding-themed items to use for the anniversary shoot

idk if any of this was already elaborated on elsewhere, i haven't seen any english articles yet


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

jekabu said:


> "At Leif's horticulture shop you can purchase *flower seeds that are hard to find on your island*


Finally! Excited to get some lilies, mums and cosmos!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> There's something on the Japanese website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no mention of any bug fixes, which is what I was hoping for.


Like with Bunny Day though, it seems Nintendo is putting a stop to TT shenanigans for those hoping to jump ahead to events. They require you to connect to the internet when the event is ready in real time



> * Please note that even if you have already downloaded the update data, the event will not start just by changing the main unit date to the date and time of each event holding period. *After the real-time event start date, it* is necessary *to connect the main body to the Internet and start* the *software with the user and the Nintendo account linked* .




	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



lucitine said:


> Does anyone know when this update is coming out? Like, is there a release time or something?



The link says 10:00 on April 23rd.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The link says 10:00 on April 23rd.



Do you know which timezone it refers to?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

Japan time


sarvamentu said:


> Do you know which timezone it refers to?


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 22, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Japan time


Oh well yes that makes sense hahaha it's been a _very _long day :')


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 22, 2020)

the timing of the update it great too, just when everyone that played without time travel gets the second upgrade to Nooks. most of us haven't even seen the upgraded store and the game is getting new content along with that. 

i hope it helps put to rest the idea that the game was released 'unfinished' because you would have had to time travel to notice things were lacking. this isn't aimed at anyone because i'm including myself in that too. even though i didn't TT i'd be lying if i said i wasn't concerned by some of the things that i read during the first two weeks of release.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish this update had actually happened today. My Nook's Cranny finally closed for updates today, and aside from having Flick walk around for selling bugs to, there isn't a whole lot going on in my game. All this new stuff would have been a perfect distraction from my temporary loss of services.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> There's no mention of any bug fixes, which is what I was hoping for.



It's unlikely that they would mention bug fixes on a press release page. That sort of thing would be left to patch notes.

Edit:

Anyways, 10:00 AM or PM Japan time? If it's 10:00AM, we should see the patch in about 8 hours.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It's unlikely that they would mention bug fixes on a press release page. That sort of thing would be left to patch notes.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Anyways, 10:00 AM or PM Japan time? If it's 10:00AM, we should see the patch in about 8 hours.



AM/PM was omitted, so it may be safe to assume they mean 10:00 (10:00am) and not 22:00 (10:00pm). Most countries don't use AM/PM system.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> AM/PM was omitted, so it's safe to assume they mean 10:00 (10:00am) and not 22:00 (10:00pm)



I figured it was AM, but I thought about asking anyways. Just in case so I didn't look stupid from missing something obvious lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I figured it was AM, but I thought about asking anyways. Just in case so I didn't look stupid from missing something obvious lol.



No problem


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> No problem



Well, at least we know we should see the update around 9PM EST tonight then!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Well, at least we know we should see the update around 9PM EST tonight then!



That would be awesome, as that's 8PM my time


----------



## coderp (Apr 22, 2020)

I LOVE these drawn-out events. Sadly, I am working until Friday, so wont get much done until then, but this is definitely a lot to look forward to!!!!!


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> There's no mention of any bug fixes, which is what I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> Like with Bunny Day though, it seems Nintendo is putting a stop to TT shenanigans for those hoping to jump ahead to events. They require you to connect to the internet when the event is ready in real time
> ...


Me waking up at 5 AM in New Zealand, thinking Isabelle would say there's earth day celebrations on...


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 22, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Finally! Excited to get some lilies, mums and cosmos!



Lilies for me too! I have like 3 different recipes for lilies, and NO lilies. My town in NL was Lilywood!

It will be nice to buy roses too, I only have red and pink roses.


----------



## Piginapoke (Apr 22, 2020)

So i had a small update today and its still the same version  1.1.4a, and no noticeable difference.

What was that all about?


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 22, 2020)

Piginapoke said:


> So i had a small update today and its still the same version  1.1.4a, and no noticeable difference.
> 
> What was that all about?



Probably a pre patch to make the nxt update easier or something. I noticed that the update was almost instantaneous so I'm assuming it didn't change much.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 22, 2020)

.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 22, 2020)

Pleeeeaaassseeee patch the villager glitches today!!!


----------

